# Netzwerkweiterleitung im IPC managen



## Krumnix (5 Juni 2020)

Hallo.

Auf einem IPC stehen 3 Netzwerkadapter zur Verfügung. Um Maschinennetz, RT-Netz und Kundennetz zu trennen, wurden alle 3 in unterscheidliche Bereiche aufgeteilt. Damit Daten von der Maschine per OPC-UA an den Kunden kommen, habe ich eine Netzwerkweiterleitung eingerichtet. Diese funktioniert auch super. 
Jedoch wenn der Kunde sein OPC-UA Client startet, dann erhält er einen Hinweis, dass eine "Routing" auf dem Server vorliegt und ob er diese aktivieren will.
Da diese Frage bei jedem Aufbau kommt und das System nicht aktiv betreut wird, will der Kunde diesen Hinweise, den er bestätigen muss, nicht mehr erhalten.

Weiß jemand, wie ich das so auf Windows 10 LTSB einstellen kann, dass auf dem IPC das Routing "versteckt" abläuft und die Clients davon nix mitbekommen?

Meldung: The Host-Name of the discovery URL used the called endpoint (IP-Server) was replaced by the hostname used to call FindServers (IP-Kunde).

Danke für eure Tipps.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (6 Juni 2020)

Die Meldung wird soweit ich weiß vom OPC-UA Teil erzeugt, und hat nicht mit Windows direkt etwas zu tun.
Was für ein OPC-UA Client/Server kommt denn zum Einsatz? Ich würde dort nach entsprechenden Einstellungen suchen und nicht in Windows.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (6 Juni 2020)

Informationen zu der OPC-UA Funktionalität:
https://reference.opcfoundation.org/v104/GDS/docs/A.1/


----------



## Krumnix (7 Juni 2020)

Nutze den OPC-UA Server vom Softcontroller v20.8 (2.8). 
Damit der Kunde aber nicht mit seiner IT auf den Profinet-Port sich verbindet, habe ich das Routing aktiviert. Jetzt kommt halt diese Meldung.
Finde nix gescheites zum Einstellen auf den S7-OPC-UA-Server im Netz.
Hat wer ne Idee?
Danke!


----------



## appsofting (7 Juni 2020)

[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Tahoma,Calibri,Geneva,sans-serif]Wenn die CP-Karte zwei Ethernet-Schnittstellen hat, könnte eine in die "Kundennetz" Adressierung gestellt werden (z.B. 1GB Interface), dann wäre kein Routing auf MPC erforderlich, OPC würde auch dann funktionieren, wenn ICP ausgeschaltet ist. [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Tahoma,Calibri,Geneva,sans-serif]Ich kenne solche Lösungen und sie funktionieren ganz gut. Grüß[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Krumnix (8 Juni 2020)

Die Netzwerkkarte für das Kundennetzwerk ist über das TIA nicht einstellbar, da es keine CP ist, sondern eine Windowsseitige Netzwerkkarte. 
Daher habe ich das Routing auf Windowsebene umgesetzt. Das macht die Sache halt so "kompliziert"...


----------

